# Where to buy Sylvania SilverStar auto bulbs online



## BuddTX (May 6, 2003)

My local Auto Zone sells the Sylvania SilverStar auto bulbs for 19.99, but the packages are all handled over and actually open, as if someone slipped in a cheaper bulb and replaced the SilverStar with another bulb.

don't want to spend 80.00 on bulbs that might not be Silverstars.

Does anyone know of any online store that sells the bulbs at decent prices?

Thanks.


----------



## freeze12 (May 6, 2003)

Here is one online store.....

http://store.yahoo.com/rodi/silverstar.html


----------



## rycen (May 7, 2003)

I just got a set and they are great!BuddTX did you see the rebate http://www.sylvania.com/auto/pdfs/coupon.pdf


----------



## K A (May 7, 2003)

'The High End look of HID..' So they are just colored bulbs or is there really something different about them?


----------



## GJW (May 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*K A said:*
'The High End look of HID..' So they are just colored bulbs or is there really something different about them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's basically it.
The glass has a coating that filters the light so that the "color" of the light is changed.
Since you can't filter a light without decreasing the output, I'm guessing that the bulbs must be putting out more light before the filtering (than clear bulbs) in order to get the same light output after the filtering.

All of the street-legal Sylvania bulbs put out the same lumens (I couldn't find this anywhere on their site but it was confirmed by Sylvania in an e-mail).

Cheaper-quality eBay knockoffs simply take standard bulbs and color them. They may have the same look and color but they're also dimmer.


----------



## BuddTX (May 7, 2003)

See this post


----------



## BuddTX (May 9, 2003)

Auto Zone online has them for 19.99 each also.


----------



## keithhr (May 10, 2003)

I've read mixed things on the silverstar bulb about them having longevity issues, and other comments about the blue look bulbs being tinted , it does reduce the light output, it just filters out the more yellow colors from the light. I read some good things about the Philips vision plus bulbs from europe and ordered some online. The Sylvania xtra vision are supposed to be better than the tinted ones as well.


----------



## BuddTX (May 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
I've read mixed things on the silverstar bulb about them having longevity issues, and other comments about the blue look bulbs being tinted , it does reduce the light output, it just filters out the more yellow colors from the light. I read some good things about the Philips vision plus bulbs from europe and ordered some online. The Sylvania xtra vision are supposed to be better than the tinted ones as well. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Were you able to order 900x bulbs from Europe? 

Where did you order them from?


----------



## BuddTX (May 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Jonyjonson7 (May 20, 2014)

If you do a search for lily bulbs you will find all kinds of bulb stores. Bulbs Direct is one with fair prices. Same for daylilies.I will certainly vouch for Rebecca. I have bought a couple of hundred plants from her and they are healthy and Her hybrids are beautiful.Rebecca, I am in the process today of potting the seedlings from this spring's seed from you. Putting them into their own gallon pots. Some of them are huge. It is hard to believe thay came from seed a few months ago!

I had to come in out of the heat for a little break. Gotta finish transplanting the daylilies and them water...again. Supposed to rain but I don't trust the weatherman anymore.​blumenzwiebeln


----------



## inetdog (May 20, 2014)

But are they DOT approved?


----------



## Unicorn (May 24, 2014)

The DOT doesn't approve anything. They publish standards manufacturers must meet. The manufacturers self certify, and for the most part are honest. At least the big companies that have a lot to lose are. Some no-name company in China... not so much. Osram/Sylvania, Phillips, Narva, etc will send their lights to be independently tested to ensure compliance. 
The Silverstars meet the regulations, but aren't worth the money. They merely fool the eye into thinking is a brighter and whiter light by coloring the top blue. They make their claim of being brighter by comparing a new Silverstar to a used bulb (it's in the small print someplace wierd on the package). All halogens degrade over time so any new bulb will be brighter. 
There are plus 50 and plus 100 bulbs that are a bit brighter by having a more precise filament. A little shorter lifespan though. The Phillips Extreme Vision are very good, if not the best and worth it.


----------

